# Europigeons Jan De Wijs



## C.DAHLEN (Jul 11, 2010)

Anybody ever got birds from this guy?
http://www.europigeons.nl/index.php/en/


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I did. Took about 19 months to finally get them. I would advise you not to do business with them. There are other posts on this site about them. You can also check Complaint Board. com to see what has been posted. Just do a Google search for Europigeons.NL complaints.


----------



## cj02972 (Jan 6, 2015)

Stay away from this guy. I bought two pairs from him with no problem, then another pair no problem he did what he said he would do , so I bought and paid for two pairs two and a half years ago I still don't have them. Lots of emails later and Jan said he lost them sorry about that and then said if I cant say anything nice about him best not to say anything.


----------



## Mr Blueskys (Aug 12, 2017)

*DO NOT BUY from Jan de wijs and Europigeons.nl*

Hi Guys and Ladies

I am new on here and my mission right now is to WARN you about this slippery individual Jan de Wijs and his company Europigeons.nl

PLEASE stay away from this creature and his company.

I ordered four 'so called' top racing and breeding pigeons from europigeons about three months ago. I paid a great deal of money for them, at least it is a great deal of money for me - I am partially disabled and have to live on a disability allowance.

I ordered Two cocks and Two hens, paid for them then waited - and waited and waited. Every time I rang up to see where my pigeons were, I got excuses and delays and basically a load of BS.

..............................................................

When the birds eventually arrived last week - it turned out that he had sent 3 cocks and only one hen.

One of the birds I was sent had a completely different eye than the one in his advert - nothing like the superb eye in the 'eyesign' insert in his ad.

The hen's tail had been CUT or broken and is in a terrible condition. In fact ALL the birds I received were in such a bad condition that none of them could fly. One of the pigeon's wings was so badly damaged that it will never be able to fly until the flights have either moulted out or the bird has managed to repair them.

I would send images, but I can't work out how to attach them.

If you type facebook europigeons complaint page - you will see that this despicable man has ripped off people all around the world.

I have tried to contact some of europigeon's 'so called' happy customers and so far, I cannot find any of them - you have to wonder!

I have even contacted The Fraud Helpdesk in Holland, but because I an not Dutch or live in The Netherlands they can't help me - European Customer Centre at:- https://www.eccnederland.nl/nl

They will hear your case if you are not Dutch or live in Holland. Try them, if we all band together, we might be able to stop this guy.

Thanks for reading this - if you have a problem with Jan de Wijs and want to contact me, please do.

All the best


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess some things never change. Jan emailed me several weeks ago to inquire about the birds I finally (after 19 months) got from him. I told him the truth, none of the birds were worth a crap. He got very hostile and started on his usual rampage about our prior dealings and that he was still upset that my postings about him were still on the internet sites. Nothing I said on those site was false. I refuse to back down on my previous postings. He blames me for not getting my birds in a timely manner, takes no responsibility at all. I'm sure that some of his buyers have had good luck dealing with him, but myself and the others that have posted about him, have not and he shows his true colors when he is confronted. IMHO he is a dishonest feather merchant and should be avoided. There are several other sites that offer far superior birds and, in my experience, are far more trustworthy and honest. PIPA, International Pigeon Auctions, MC Hansen are a few.


----------



## Mr Blueskys (Aug 12, 2017)

akbird said:


> I guess some things never change. Jan emailed me several weeks ago to inquire about the birds I finally (after 19 months) got from him. I told him the truth, none of the birds were worth a crap. He got very hostile and started on his usual rampage about our prior dealings and that he was still upset that my postings about him were still on the internet sites. Nothing I said on those site was false. I refuse to back down on my previous postings. He blames me for not getting my birds in a timely manner, takes no responsibility at all. I'm sure that some of his buyers have had good luck dealing with him, but myself and the others that have posted about him, have not and he shows his true colors when he is confronted. IMHO he is a dishonest feather merchant and should be avoided. There are several other sites that offer far superior birds and, in my experience, are far more trustworthy and honest. PIPA, International Pigeon Auctions, MC Hansen are a few.



Hi there,

Thanks for your reply, it is interesting to read. You are right - it is very rare that a Leopard changes it's spots! This despicable man Jan de Wijs will never change - he thinks he is wonderful, but he is NOT, just a man and not a nice one either.

Can you tell me where MC Hanson are in the world, I have looked on their website, but can't see what part of the world they are. Also, could you please recommend and other GOOD places I could buy Quality long distance pigeons from in Europe. I am re-starting again after moving house and am looking for some quality stock birds to mix with what I have.

I have some truly amazing Vandenabeele stock pigeons, but want to introduce some longer distance blood into my little family.

I would like to send you a PM but don't know how.

All the very best.


----------

